# ravioli



## dbesed (Mar 25, 2012)

Would this recepie: 
[video=youtube;R4zf21eIz1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4zf21eIz1w[/video] 
work if i substitute the butter sage sauce with beurre blanc. If no, do you have any idea what to use instead?


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 25, 2012)

Why not try? Make a batch and then try difference sauces. You could also use a tomato based sauce. Or manwich if you are in a hurry :no:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 25, 2012)

lol he talks like most cooks I know, that mess up every recepie they read.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 25, 2012)

If you deviate from the instructions very bad things will be sure to happen! A portal to another dimension may just open into your refrigerator, and you can imagine where that may lead!


----------



## dbesed (Mar 26, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> If you deviate from the instructions very bad things will be sure to happen! A portal to another dimension may just open into your refrigerator, and you can imagine where that may lead!



Ok i will use the recipe as it is, because i don't want a portal to another dimension in my fridge 

I was just asking because my girlfriend don't like sage, and i know that here are a lot of experienced cooks that could give me a good advice.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 26, 2012)

make whatever sauce you want, it's just spinach and ricotta with some pinenuts, you aren't going to hurt anything.


----------



## dbesed (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok thanks 

I will tray to stop asking stupid questions :lol2:


----------



## MadMel (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a simple tomato sauce with that. 

Just need to balance it, a bit of sweet, salty and acid. Don't make it too one dimensional..


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 26, 2012)

Sage butter is marvelous, but the sage leaves should go in whole and then may be removed for serving if you prefer. Chopped sage would be too strong. I have not seen it chopped in Italy. A little Aceto Balsamico Tradizionale di Modena is traditional in the sage butter, and is wonderful. It doesn't take much, fortunately.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 26, 2012)

Butter and chicken stock emulsified in the pan with some herbs.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 26, 2012)

I would use whatever sauce with that pasta. 

Not a beurre blanc either. 

+1 on the tomato sauce depending on how you do the sauce [sweetness to sourness balance]

I think its very delicate flavour, everything in the stuffing is mellow. I dont think he added enough parmesan to change it. 

What would compliment it? Definitely not something that would overcome that and destroy the experience.

Just toss in olive oil with chives. 

Soave and buon appetit!


----------

